# 36 in Boulder chip sealed



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Didnt' see it posted on here, 36 is chip sealed, I rode it yesterday south from Neva, it sucked bad. I have heard it goes all the way to Nelson, I don't know why they do it, but I hate riding on chip sealed roads. Looks like it's Hygiene road for a while for me.


----------



## divest (Feb 8, 2010)

Olde Stage is chip seal as well and it is real loose, don't expect to get out of the saddle while climbing. Also Cherryvale is chip seal from baseline to Marshal Rd, not too bad though since it sees a lot of traffic. I don't understand why they do that to those roads?


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Chip Seal is done because it's cheap. Welcome to third world America.

Have these areas had their final fog coat done? Oftentimes a high quality fog coat will create a pretty smooth road surface.


----------



## OGWGFIWRT (May 22, 2010)

26th Ave in Lakewood got the chip and seal treatment from Kipling to Youngfield. Also Union Blvd from Alameda to Jewel. These are both main bike routes through their respective areas rendered almost unrideable on a skinny tired bike.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Seriously? Unrideable? You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

A few years ago they chip sealed my commuting route to work. It was fine in the morning, but I got a nasty surprise in the afternoon. The tar was still warm and stuck to the tires, flipped up on the frame and made a mess in about 1 block. I had to find a new route for the next couple weeks until everything got packed down.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

There chip sealing every thing in the carte lake area too. Sux some of the roads they are sealing don't have a crack in them. They are trashing really nice pavement.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> There chip sealing every thing in the carte lake area too. Sux some of the roads they are sealing don't have a crack in them. They are trashing really nice pavement.


Gotta spend that money before the end of the year.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Gotta spend that money before the end of the year.



I don't know what it is. But they sprayed oil on Eden Vally. That was some of the best pavement I have ever ridden. I'm going to be really disappointed if they chip it now. :cryin:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> I don't know what it is. But they sprayed oil on Eden Vally. That was some of the best pavement I have ever ridden. I'm going to be really disappointed if they chip it now. :cryin:


I have been turning off at Neva road lately instead of riding that section of 36. It's not that it's unrideable as it's pretty well packed down as long as you don't go too far to the right, but it makes me nervous that I might hit a loose patch of gravel and fall into the path of a car. Deep pea gravel can take you down pretty fast.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been avoiding the area completely. I would have to turn around at Masionville. So I'm not riding south of Fort Collins right now. I am going north or mountain biking. So I have been mountain biking allot more since the northern rides suck.


----------



## OGWGFIWRT (May 22, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Seriously? Unrideable? You're kidding me, right?


Sorry I should have said unrideable for snobs like myself until there is enough traffic to wear it down a little smoother and even then the quality of surface is pathetic. The bureaucrats who decide to resurface a bike route in that manner do not think of the well being of cyclists. I guess that's what upsets me. 

Let us not forget the Jeffco rumble strips in the canyons. They had plenty of feedback from cyclists before they ignored the pleas and did what they wanted to anyway.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

God help you if you crash on that ****. Skin grafts is probably what you'll end up with. Cycled 36 Thursday and it's still awful, felt like it was going to rattle some fillings loose in my teeth.
Old Stage wasn't so bad since they used a much finer grains of gravel . Of course it's all burned out now so we don't need to worry about the CS. 
Has anyone been up there since the fires raged last week?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

draganM said:


> Old Stage wasn't so bad since they used a much finer grains of gravel . Of course it's all burned out now so we don't need to worry about the CS.
> Has anyone been up there since the fires raged last week?



Don't go up there for at least another week.

http://www.303cycling.com/Boulder-County-to-cyclists-Stay-away-from-Fourmile-Fire


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Sherpa23 said:


> Don't go up there for at least another week.


 ok this is weird


> Specifically, they are asking that people stay away from Lee Hill Road, Lefthand Canyon Road, Olde Stage Road, Sunshine Canyon Road, Fourmile Canyon Road and Sugarloaf Road.


 I rode old stage, lee hill , and Lefthand all the way to Jamestown on Monday and didn't see so much as a scorched pine cone? 
I'm glad it didn't go that far North, I would have been heart-broken to see my favorite rides burned down.
We did Old Stage and LEft hand to Ward yesterday and it's all still perfect too, riding in the clouds on Old stage at 10:30 AM was really mystical (pun), had about 30 feet visibility. Broke through into Sunshine at 8K feet, how awesome. Homemade cookies at the Ward general store, then Peak to Peak highway and St. Vrain Canyon road down into Lyon's. It's all still perfect and so were the apple Fritters at the Conoco on Hwy 66 
I feel so lucky to live here, lets hope the hill-billy's who think burning yard waste in the middle of a drought can refrain from starting any more inferno's.


----------

